# which medical centers in NY doesn't require USMLE step1 for electives?



## inspiredT (Feb 26, 2009)

I wanted to apply for electives at Suny downstate, NY ..but i did't quite properly understand what they mean in for eg. requiring proof of NYS "letter of eligebility"? and also they require malpractice/liability and personal health insurance, what if my country(and i'm sure) doesn't provide medical students (undergraduate) by malpractice insurance... from where i should get it?

I really would like to apply for electives this summer at Downstate..but i'm not sure in things and what can you recommend? is it good place for med students electives? 

P.S. i'd specifically like to apply for clinical ophthalmology electives.


----------



## inspiredT (Feb 26, 2009)

why no answer from anyone?  please answer. HELP! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You have to pay for malpractice insurance in the US if the hospital at which you're doing an elective requires you to have it.



Rehan said:


> The problem of finding suitable medical malpractice insurance for international medical students is an ongoing one. There are no clear answers and the best bet is to contact the school that you are interested in applying to for electives and having them forward you the names of some medical malpractice insurance companies for medical students. Just beware, they can be pretty costly. I've heard of estimates ranging from $1200 per year and above for $1-3 million of coverage.


A good place for clinical electives in NY is New York Eye and Ear Infirmary.


----------

